# IVF - What is Ritrodine



## Twinmummie (Jun 7, 2003)

Could anyone tell me what the tablet Ritrodine is and what it is supposed to do?
I had ET yesterday and once given the script forgot to ask??

Thanks in advance
Love Georgia
xx


----------



## Natalief (Nov 6, 2003)

Hi Georgia

I don't have a clue about the ritrodine - sorry, but I'm sure someone will help you.

I just wanted to say best of luck with your 2ww.

Natalie xx


----------



## Amber (Dec 14, 2003)

Hi Georgia! Hope that you are relaxing and Brian is doing a good job of running around after you.
I got ritodrine as well. I asked Mr T and he said that it relaxes the uterus so that it doesn't spasm and expel the embryos. You only need to take it until your test date.
Can't believe you avoided the gestone...how much did you pay him!!?

Take it easy!

A x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya 

I havent used it personally, but understand that it is a uterine relaxant.

Commonly it is used in the management of premature labour although in ur case maybe is being used to stop ur womb having spasms and keeping the embies in place to go on and get ur BFP

Please note that i am not a medical professional and this is just info i have, having been offered it previously and not taking it

hope u get ur bfp really soon

if ur at all concerned perhaps a phone call to the clinic and speaking to one of the nurses maybe an option


----------



## Freddie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi there,

I had my ET on Monday and was put on Ritodrine - I'm somewhat worried tho coz it makes my heart beat like I've just run a marathon for about an hour after I take it,  and am having to do that 4x a day!

Could someone tell me if this is normal, or if I should call the clinic?

Thanks,
F


----------

